# Need easy lentil/bean recipes for a "picky" toddler



## DutchNurse (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for some easy yummy lentil/bean recipes for my 15 month old son who is a "picky" eater in that he takes a long time to accept new foods and has had a hard time with textures. He does eat some meats occasionally but I am still concerned about his iron intake. Thanks!


----------



## 2doves (Mar 8, 2011)

my moms lentil soup (thick so i call it stew) is an all in one meal and my 3 year old has loved it since she was two and through her pickiest stages.

Bring 6 cu water to boil, add 1 tsp salt

add 3/4 cu lentils

add 1/2 cu bulgar wheat

COOK 20 MIN (med heat or whatever achieves a good simmer, i usually cover)

Then add 1/4 cu brown rice

1 lg can diced tomatoes (or 2 small)

add 1 onion chopped

add 2 garlic cloves minced

add 3 tbsp oil

COOK 1 HOUR

Enjoy! I call it an all in one meal bc it has brown rice and lentils, some veggies, some good fat (you can use olive oil, grapeseed, whatever you use) GL!

We also make (and love ) lentil burgers. take your left over lentils or cook some lentils (i made them with onion, garlic, chopped carrots, etc) Once the lentils have cooled enough so the egg wont scramble, mix the cooked lentils with some egg and some crushed saltine crackers and chopped onion. fry in enough oil to heat the inside of the burger well (so it bubbles up on the sides- dont feel bad, theres no oil or fat in the actual burger!) we use a high quality olive oil. we eat them on yummy bread or buns topped with avocado, tomato, lettuce, etc. the kids like them plain.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

DS is goes through "selective phases" but he always loves lentils, especially when served/mixed with quinoa.

*Ingredients:*


1 cup quinoa
1 cup lentils
1/2 cup mint or basil, chopped
1/2 cup parsley, chopped
1 fat scallions, minced (optional)
1/2 cup finely chopped nuts (pecans, walnuts, pinenuts)
1/2 cup dried cranberries or raisins
*Dressing:*
Zest of two lemons
1/2 cup lemon juice
1 tbsp honey
1/2 cup olive oil
1 tsp paprika
2 tsp garlic, minced
salt and fresh-ground pepper to taste
*Directions:*


Simmer quinoa in two cups of water until the water is absorbed, about 20 minutes
Place the lentils in a medium-size pan, cover with at least an inch of water, and boil until tender, 30 to 40 minutes
While the quinoa and lentils are cooking, prepare the dressing, mixing all ingredients
Pour the dressing over the quinoa and lentils while they are hot
Once the salad has cooled, mix in the chopped herbs, nuts, cranberries, and scallions


----------



## grethel (Mar 14, 2009)

My DD loves lentil stews too - I like to boil lentils, split peas or beans (soaked or canned) with veggie or chicken stock, then throw in whatever we have on hand (carrots, peas, corn, chopped chicken, quinoa, couscous). I love that it's an all-in-one meal.

That said, since you mention your son has texture issues, he might have a hard time with all the different textures in a stew. Red lentils are very small, mild-tasting and don't hold their shape when cooked. You could add them to lots of different foods and he might not be the wiser. You could either cook them ahead of time until mushy and then put a spoonful into any pasta sauce, soup or puree, or just throw a handful of them, dried, into what you're cooking (as long as there is enough moisture and cooking time to soften them up).


----------

